# ftpd



## DEViATIO (Nov 26, 2009)

hi,can somebody help me(i have read how-to tutorial but dont know how to set up rights for users and folders + shared folders for all users) , i am lost:

perhaps somethink more difficult in this ftpserver:



-> one shared upload folder for all users(can upload)
*delete (yes/no) (how to set up max MB ? )


->shared download folder (can download only)

->own folder to upload/download files (how to set max MB of the folder?)



*create admin user(he can everythink)


----------



## vivek (Nov 26, 2009)

You need to install ftp server from ports. vsftpd is easy and it can provide config options as you described.


----------



## DEViATIO (Nov 29, 2009)

yes,pure-ftpd installed but question is how to make users with described rights.

but thx for answer.


D.


----------

